# 1940's elu sharpener



## Cuchilo (31 Jan 2020)

I picked this machine up for £50 . I didnt really want it but i'm glad i got it and worked out how to use the planer sharpener section .
It also does saw blade , bandsaw blades and spindle tooling .
Just a bit of fun .


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMUbKrO9Xl0


----------



## Yellow Saddle (31 Jan 2020)

I never even knew I needed one of those until now.

I'll give you 55 for it.


----------



## I like Skol (31 Jan 2020)

Chain's slack


----------



## Cycleops (31 Jan 2020)

Well done. Just hope 'er indoors approves.
Everyone needs a Elu sharpener.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (31 Jan 2020)

£50 well spent. Hours of endless fun ahead. How does it do saw blades?


----------



## slowmotion (31 Jan 2020)

Oh! Well done. That's a fine bit of kit. How much does it weigh?


----------



## Cuchilo (31 Jan 2020)

Quite light compare to my other machines . Most of it is cabinet .
The saw blade sharpening is a science . The levers on the front do pitch and rake , the lever on the top turns the saw blade tooth by tooth . Not worked it out yet and not really needed with todays saw blades . While its out of its dust cover i may try and rig it up with a saw blade just to see it working but i dont want to upset the settings i have right now so .................


----------



## Poacher (31 Jan 2020)

Cuchilo said:


> I picked this machine up for £50 . I didnt really want it but i'm glad i got it and worked out how to use the planer sharpener section .
> It also does saw blade , bandsaw blades and spindle tooling .
> Just a bit of fun .
> 
> ...



Nice! Elu made (make?) quality tools.
One of their routers made way over estimate at a local auction recently; the buyer still got a bargain, I reckon.


----------



## Beebo (31 Jan 2020)

It’s quite sad that carpenters these days buy a new saw for each job. Costs £15, use it for 2 weeks, then put it in the skip.


----------

